# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Moskovan metro ...vai kaksi?

## antaeus

Olen lukenut useassa paikassa netissä että Neuvostoliitonaikana luotiin ns Metro2 joka oli salainen kolmilinjainen verkko jossa päädyt ovat erilaiset strategiset sotilastukikohdat ja yksi Moskovan 5(!) lentokentästä.

Olen nähnyt myös karttoja asiasta mutta venäjäntaitoni ovat niin reppanalla tilalla joten olen kuin 5-vuotias: voin oikeastaan vain katsella kuvia!  :Cool:  

Onko teillä kellään enemmän tietoja tästä?

Pohjoiskorean johtajilla lienee samanlainen verkko, siellä erona ehkäpä on että se jonain päivänä (ei toivottavasti!) tulee käyttöön...

----------


## vompatti

Olen jo aiemmin linkittänyt tämän sivun, joka kertoo Moskovan toisesta metrosta. Lue sieltä, teksti on kirjoiettu sivistyskielellä, jota kaikkien pitäisi osata lukea samoin kuin ruåtsin kieltäkin.

Pohjois-Koreassakin lienee salaisia metrolinjoja. Tämä on päätelty siitä, että metrojunia on ostettu yli tarpeen. Tosin julkisetkin metrolinjat ovat salaisia, sillä ulkomaalaisia ei päästetä kuin harvoille asemille. Emme voi olla varmoja, onko Pjöngjangin metrossa enemmän kuin ne noin neljä asemaa, joita ulkomaalaisille esitellään. Pjöngjangin metro on maailman syvimmällä kulkeva, joten ehkä niitä asemia ja tunneleita käytetään ydinsodan tullen johonkin muuhun kuin harrastajien junakuvausajeluihin.

----------


## ultrix

http://babelfish.altavista.com/ antaa jonkinlaisen tankeroenglantikäännöksen Venemaan pääkieltä taitamattomille, parempi tuokin kuin ei mitään.  :Wink:  

Sen verran kielipolitiikkaa tähän väliin off-topiccina, että olishan sitä venäjää ja monia muitakin kieliä varmaan kiva osata, mutta mulla tärkeysjärjestyksessä sen ohi on ajanut englanti, ruotsi ja saksa. Saksan olisi voinut yhtä hyvin kyllä venäjällä korvata, mutta eipä sitä täällä edes opeteta. Eikä varmana olisi yhdeksänvuotiaana tullut mieleenkään yhtäkkiä jotain "ryssäin kieltä" alkaa opetella, oudot kirjaimetkin koko kielessä  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . (sittemmin olen kyrilliset opetellut)

----------


## antaeus

> Olen jo aiemmin linkittänyt tämän sivun, joka kertoo Moskovan toisesta metrosta.


Täältäpä http://www.moskau.ru/moskau/metro_ge...er_erde_2.html löysin hyvän artikkelin (ja jopa ymmärretävällä kielellä!).
Tästä saa vastaukset useimpiin kysymyksiin, vaikkakin ei tärkeinpään: onko joko projekti edes olemassa, siitä ei oikein saa selvää kun kyselee erilaisia viranomaisia.

----------


## vompatti

> Tästä saa vastaukset useimpiin kysymyksiin, vaikkakin ei tärkeinpään: onko joko projekti edes olemassa, siitä ei oikein saa selvää kun kyselee erilaisia viranomaisia.


Mistä projektista on kyse? Moskovan metro2 on varmaankin ehdottomasti olemassa ja junat kuljettavat matkustajia kymmenien kilometrien päähän Moskovasta. Totuutta emme saa ikinä tietää, voimme vain kuvitella. Tässä tuon salaisen metron kartta.

Vihje: googlatkaa hakusanoja 'diggers' ja 'metro'. Näillä sanoilla löytyy mielenkiintoista tietoa maanalaisesta Moskovasta selvällä englannin kielellä. Hakusanoja voi hieman muuttaa parempien osumien toivossa.

----------


## vompatti

> Pohjoiskorean johtajilla lienee samanlainen verkko, siellä erona ehkäpä on että se jonain päivänä (ei toivottavasti!) tulee käyttöön...


Tulee käyttöön, mutta kenen käyttöön? Pjöngjangissakin on ns. 'metro-2', ja se on Pohjois-Korean kommunistisen puolueen käytössä. Kenen muun käyttöön sen pitäisi tulla? Tällä foorumilla käsitellään Pjöngjangin metroa, myös sitä salaista metroa. Lisää kuvia Pjöngjangin metrosta, sen todella pitkistä liukuportaista, junien käsin avattavista (mutta automaattisesti sulkeutuvista) ovista ja asemien paksuista teräsovista täältä ja täältä.

----------


## antaeus

> Mistä projektista on kyse? Moskovan metro2 on varmaankin ehdottomasti olemassa ja junat kuljettavat matkustajia kymmenien kilometrien päähän Moskovasta. Totuutta emme saa ikinä tietää, voimme vain kuvitella. Tässä tuon salaisen metron kartta.
> 
> Vihje: googlatkaa hakusanoja 'diggers' ja 'metro'. Näillä sanoilla löytyy mielenkiintoista tietoa maanalaisesta Moskovasta selvällä englannin kielellä. Hakusanoja voi hieman muuttaa parempien osumien toivossa.


Tarkoitin että salaisen metron olemassaolo on 'not-issue' jos kysyy viranomaisilta.
Jos se on olemessa, kuinka monet luulevat, niin Puolustusministeriö Moskovassa ei asiaa kommentoi.

----------


## antaeus

> Tulee käyttöön, mutta kenen käyttöön? Pjöngjangissakin on ns. 'metro-2', ja se on Pohjois-Korean kommunistisen puolueen käytössä. Kenen muun käyttöön sen pitäisi tulla? Tällä foorumilla käsitellään Pjöngjangin metroa, myös sitä salaista metroa. Lisää kuvia Pjöngjangin metrosta, sen todella pitkistä liukuportaista, junien käsin avattavista (mutta automaattisesti sulkeutuvista) ovista ja asemien paksuista teräsovista täältä ja täältä.


Sillä tarkoitin että sehän on tarkoitettu tulla käyttöön mahdollisen sodan tulessa, ja sitä päivää ei varmastikaan kukaan halua kokea.
Tavalliset korealaiset eivät varmastikaan sitä verkkoa koskaan (ainakaan ennen kuin sen maan johto kaatuu) käyttää.

----------


## TEP70

Moskovan metroon liittyen...

Moskovassa näyttää olevan metroharrastajia:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UBNvpURlec

Ja tavarankuljetusta:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqpM03-9Rm8

----------


## tlajunen

Noin suurta metroprojektia on käytännössä mahdoton pitää salassa, paitsi täysin suljetussa yhteiskunnassa, jollainen Venäjä ei ole.

Jännittävä teoria, mutta luultavasti jäänyt vain suunnittelupöydälle.

----------


## GT8N

> Noin suurta metroprojektia on käytännössä mahdoton pitää salassa, paitsi täysin suljetussa yhteiskunnassa, jollainen Venäjä ei ole.


Venäjä on ollut pitkään lähes täysin suljettu yhteiskunta, eikä ole siitä liiemmin muuttunut. Salaisista järjestelmistä ei varmasti kehuskella ylimääräisiä, varsinkin jos ne johtavat sotilastukikohtiin tms. En pidä mitenkään mahdottomana, etteikö kyseisiä järjestelmiä olisi.

----------


## Max

> Noin suurta metroprojektia on käytännössä mahdoton pitää salassa, paitsi täysin suljetussa yhteiskunnassa, jollainen Venäjä ei ole.


Venäjä ehkä ei, mutta Neuvostoliitto kyllä. Eräs tuttavani oli Samarassa käynyt toistakymmentä vuotta töissä talossa, jonka "kellari" oli 40 metriä syvä  maanalainen bunkkerijärjestelmä - tietämättä asiasta mitään ennenkuin 90-luvulla se avattiin kansalle. Tuossa bunkkerissa oli Stalinin ja politbyroon tarkoitus asua, jos Saksa valtaisi Moskovan.

----------


## kemkim

> Olen jo aiemmin linkittänyt tämän sivun, joka kertoo Moskovan toisesta metrosta. Lue sieltä, teksti on kirjoiettu sivistyskielellä, jota kaikkien pitäisi osata lukea samoin kuin ruåtsin kieltäkin.


Täältä sivun saa myös suomeksi  :Very Happy: 
http://translate.google.com/translat...2F&sl=ru&tl=fi

----------


## sehta

Ehkä hieman varsinaisen aiheen ohi, mutta kävin Moskovassa viime viikolla ja ajattelin hieman kehaista paikallista metroa. Yhdestätöista linjasta tulin käyttäneeksi neljää. Ratikat, bussit, kevytmetro ja monorail jäi kokeilematta.

Muutamia huomioita:

- 10-15 miljoonan kaupungissa kadut olivat aivan tukossa, vaikka kaupunki onkin rakennettu täysin autojen ehdoilla. Metrolla pääsee nopeammin. Eteenkin ulkomaalaiselle taksit ovat hieman epäluotettavia, kun taas metro pelasi virheettömästi (ainakin minulla). Pitää vain opiskella kyrilliset kirjaimet.

- Liikuin aina ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella, mutta metrot kulkivat todella usein. En koskaan joutunut odottamaan edes kahta minuuttia (raiteen päällä oli sekuntikello). Ilmeisesti ruuhka-aikana kapasiteetti ei aivan riitä, vaan silloin voi olla, ettei mahdu junaan. Tätä en kokeillut. Ei tarvinnut.

- Metrokartta on se, jonka kautta paikalliset hahmottavat kaupungin. Jos kulkee/vinkka itselleen kyydin taksilla, on silloinkin tavallista että ajetaan lähimmälle metroasemalle ja sitten katsotaan loppureitti sieltä.

- Metro kulkee melko syvällä. Yleensä laiturit olivat noin tuplasti matalemmalla kuin esim. Kaisaniemen metroasema. Tämä on vain silmämääräinen arvio. En nyt jaksa etsiä tarkaa tietoa. Tämän koin kaikkein hitaimpana metrossa.

- Linjat kulkevat ristiin kaupungissa. Keskustan ympäri kulkee sitten kehämetro, joka kokoaa kaikki linjat yhteen - kuten Lontoossa. Kehän sisäpuolella kuulutukset olivat miehen äänellä, ulkopuolella naisen äänellä. En kertaakaan joutunut vaihtamaan yhtä kertaa useammin.

- Kymmenen matkan lippu maksoi 240 ruplaa (n. 6 euroa). En osaa arvioida onko tämä paikalliselle paljon vai vähän, mutta ottaen huomioon, että ravintolat eivät olleet kovinkaan paljon halvempia kun Helsingissä, tuntuu tämä halvalta. Yksi lippu kattoi koko metroverkon.

- En törmännyt lainkaan uusiin vaunuihin. Näppituntumalta uusimmat, joilla kuljin olivat 70-luvulta. Pakko uudempia vaunuja kuitenkin on olla, kosta verkkoa on laajennettu säännöllisesti, myös tänä vuonna. Kolina oli paikoitellen todella kovaa.

- Asemat ja laiturialueet olivat pääsääntöisesti todella näyttäviä. Pidin tästä. Painotus ei niinkään ollut missään betoniputkeen asetellusta ympäristötaiteesta, kuin yksityiskohdista arkkitehtuurissa. Paljon mosaiikkeja ym.

Vertailu pieneen helsinkiin lienee turhaa, mutta ainakin Moskovassa näki miten tukkoiset kadut ajoivat ihmiset metroon. Paariisin verrattuna isoin ero oli juuri asemien syvyys (ja siten pidemmät ajat), Lontooseen hinta.

- - - -

Metro 2 jäi sitten näkemättä.

----------


## vristo

> En törmännyt lainkaan uusiin vaunuihin. Näppituntumalta uusimmat, joilla kuljin olivat 70-luvulta. Pakko uudempia vaunuja kuitenkin on olla, kosta verkkoa on laajennettu säännöllisesti, myös tänä vuonna. Kolina oli paikoitellen todella kovaa.


Tässä wikipediasta löytyvässä kuvassa näkyy kaksi metrojunaa eri aikakausilta; toinen on sitä vanhinta käytössä olevaa ja toinen taas moderneinta junatyyppiä. Tuota vanhempaa tyyppiähän on/ollut käytössä kaikissa entisissä Varsovan Liiton maiden metrokaupungeissa (koko ex-Neuvostoliiton alue sekä mm. Sofia, Varsova, Praha ja Budapest)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:81-741-e.jpg

----------


## Knightrider

Wikipediasta löytyy (niukasti) tietoa Moskovan kakkosmetrosta myös suomeksi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> - Linjat kulkevat ristiin kaupungissa. Keskustan ympäri kulkee sitten kehämetro, joka kokoaa kaikki linjat yhteen - kuten Lontoossa. Kehän sisäpuolella kuulutukset olivat miehen äänellä, ulkopuolella naisen äänellä.


Tuohan on nokkelasti keksitty. Maanalaisen liikenteen yksi iso ongelma on huono orientoituvuus. Siis matkustajien on hankala hahmottaa missä mennään ja mihin suuntaan, kun maamerkit puuttuvat. Kaikki tuollaiset sinällään pienet jutut korvaavat niitä puuttuvia maamerkkejä.

----------


## ultrix

> - 10-15 miljoonan kaupungissa kadut olivat aivan tukossa, vaikka kaupunki onkin rakennettu täysin autojen ehdoilla.


"Vaikka"  tarkoittanet kuitenkin, _"koska"_?

----------

